# Dipping Sauce



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My favorite dipping sauce for pheasant/chicken!

1 cup Mayonnaise
1/2 cup French Dressing
small dollup ketchup
1/4 cup Thousand Island Dressing
1/2 cup Sugar
a dash of worcestershire

Mix together and chill (Keeps well in fridge!!!)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

small dollup ketscup? explain please


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This was listed as a burger topping, but is good on almost anything.
One half cup mayo
One half cup sun-dried tomato spread
mix well and use for almost anything!

If you can't find the sun-dried tomato spread, reconstitute sundried tomatoes in pure water, drain and chop very fine in a blender. Add to one cup mayo. Add sugar or any preferred sweetener to taste. Good stuff!
Burl


----------

